# Is there a big advantage going from an S2 to a S5? Reply Contact



## Megazine

I'm also a new rider coming from a trek 1.1. I was thinking of buying the Cervelo S2 which is $2800. I wanted to know, will I be getting more speed or other big advantages if I buy the S5 for $1000 more? I have no idea and I'm new to this so I'm doing a lot of research to learn more and I'm loving it. My main point to upgrading to a Cervelo Aero Road bike is for Speed, comfort and commuting. Maybe some races in the future. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Eagle_11

Great question I was wondering the same i am also looking into getting a S2


----------



## bikerjohn64

You might be a little slower on the S2; only because you're carry $1000 in your jersey pocket ;-))

My pal got the S2 and he's been very happy with it. He too came from a Trek and noticed how stiff the S2 is compared to it but also more comfortable at the same time. He mentioned too that it felt a bit "slippery" from the Trek. 

I doubt you will notice real speed difference between the two but perhaps more of a ride characteristic difference. 

If you do notice a speed difference between the S2 and the S5; I doubt it would get an average rider any more than 1/2 kph average more in speed. 

Either way, you will riding with a grin on your face; from riding with a $1000 in your pocket or riding the S5 ;-).


----------



## Mailmover

I have been riding an S2, for 3 years now and I love it! Today, I was presented with an opportunity to upgrade the Frame, as the Aluminum Bottom Bracket Housing, separated from the Carbon Fiber. Comparing the two, looks alone.... I'll stay with the S2 and keep the $800 that I would have to shell out to cover the difference. 


MM


----------



## Yamilo

Well, the best part about the s5 is that it's just a sexy beast, deep down we all know looking good > going fast! Some people just dont want to admit it  gl with your purchase


----------



## Rashadabd

The S5 has a taller head tube and that can add more comfort for some. It felt a little more explosive to me than the S2 when I tested it, but both are good bikes. I say save yourselves some money and upgrade components or do something nice for someone. If you really want an S5 though, the prices are coming down on them as the new model year bikes are coming out and you might not have to spend $1000 more. Check this out:

Cervelo | R&A Cycles


----------



## MercRidnMike

I did my shopping and picked up an S2 at the start of September (one of the first of the year end deals)....as compared to a lot of frames, it blew my mind. I am a clyde class rider and found it surprisingly stiff, but also quite compliant/comfy. Coming off a Trek, you'll notice a difference.

As for the S2 vs S5 thing, I can't add much...if you're looking seriously at racing, the S5 might have a slight advantage, but for the average joe to enthusiast, you'll probably be just fine on the S2.


----------



## jmorgan

I'm thinking about the same thing. I got to test ride both today. The S2 felt lively and fast, the S5 felt stiffer which is good for power but I don't know how it would feel on a longer ride or crappy roads. The S5 has a little more relaxed fit apparently (stem was slammed on the S5 not on the S2 so I didnt really get to feel the difference) so it should be easier to get a little more comfortable on the S5. 

I do like the fact that you can apparently run a 25mm tire on the S2 something you cant do on the S5. The S5 will save a few watts at higher speeds but you still need to upgrade to better wheels for either bike which might put you over your budget. The S2 is more then enough for most people. You might take the money you save getting an S2 and put it towards some aero wheels or towards a 2nd bike (cheaper relaxed geometry maybe) for longer rides.

I'm kind of leaning toward the S2. S2 is also down to $2400 at the LBS. S5 is $3300 Rival, $4000 Team

56cm stock 2012 Rival S2 weighed in at 17.9 lbs with platform pedals


----------



## Megazine

Thanks for all the feedback. Seems like its all about preference and no really big advantage. It's just shocking that the S5 2013 model is 4300.


----------



## Tripleblack

I was looking to buy an S2 but after not being able to find one in my size (51) I ended up purchasing an S5. I had test ridden the S2 and I personally liked it and even though I did like the feel of the S5 better it was simply out of my budget. Also, every shop I went to told me that it didn't seem like they would be able to order an S2 in my size or that it would be 4-6weeks.

However the last shop I went to (once again I was disappointed to see that they didn't have an S2 in stock in my size) had an S5. They cut me a great deal and so I got it. 


Honestly though I probably wouldn't have missed NOT getting an S5 after simple test rides, but now that I've put some miles on it, I'm sure as hell glad that I bought it.

Also I recently did the 122mile Vegas Gran Fondo, and the bike felt very comfortable. It didn't beat me up and it felt great on the climbs too. I mention this because I've read concerns about the bike possibly not being ideal for century rides.


----------



## WebbyS5

I agree the S5 is a sporty firm ride, but by no means does it beat you up.


----------



## primov8

I bought into the hype of the S5 earlier this year. I sold my '09 & '10 S2s and picked up the '12 S5(white). The only difference I noticed was on rides where I put in 40-50+ miles, the S5 was a bit more comfortable. I eventually sold it less than two months of owning it and replaced it with a Ridley Noah Pro. 

Overall, I felt the S5 didn't really have any major advantages over my previous S2s. Aesthetically, the S5 wasn't as appealing either and the Noah Pro had me convinced what a fast, responsive aero frameset should ride like.


----------



## jmorgan

WebbyS5 said:


> I agree the S5 is a sporty firm ride, but by no means does it beat you up.


I would agree with this after putting 1k mi on my S5. It's a fast, stiff bike but there are stiffer. S5 is a solid bike.


----------



## giro_man

<P>If I had to replace my Cervelo RS under warranty, I might choose the S2 rather than the S5 primarily because the older geometry (S2) in size 51 is a better fit for me than the newer geometry (S5). I prefer the lower stack height of the S2. In terms of stack height, one of these 2 frames may fit you better. Regardless of the difference between the frames in wind tunnel testing, your fit on the bike is the more important consideration.<p>

<p>While the S5 may have more vertical compliance than the S2, it is offset to some extent by the S2's capability to take a wider tire. A wider tire and lower tire pressure can contribute to comfort.<p>

<p>I like the fact that the S2 has external cable routing. If you do your own servicing of the bike, this may be easier than the internal cable routing of the S5. For aesthetics and other reasons, others may prefer the internal cable routing of the S5.<p>

<p>Whatever money is saved on the S2, allows consideration of upgrades such as a different saddle choice, carbon handlebars and a lighter or more aerodynamic wheel set. For me, the bike is simply the initial cost. This is a matter of your budget. The price difference between the 2 bikes could even allow for a professional fitting.<p>


----------



## AvantDale

giro_man said:


> I like the fact that the S2 has external cable routing. If you do your own servicing of the bike, this may be easier than the internal cable routing of the S5. For aesthetics and other reasons, others may prefer the internal cable routing of the S5.


The S2 has internal routing...you might be thinking of the R3.


----------



## lactician

I've been riding the S3 for about 2 years now. And recently, after waiting for slightly over a year, decided to get the S5 Team. Verdict? Absolutely NO REGRETS. 
If you have read the white papers on the Cervelo website on the S5 vs the S3, and then go ride the S5, you'd be pretty amaze that just about everything they wrote about the ride, the aerodynamics and stiffness, its just about spot on. 
Its my personal opinion that I felt that it was more comfortable, it tends to absorb road buzz (wider seat tube, more carbon, hence more dampening effect?). But what really amazed me was its stiffness and handling. Once you got it cruising, it just beckons you to go faster. Maybe its the new bike syndrome, maybe its the fact that I have waited for it for too long. But the fact remains that there was a marked difference between the S3 and the S5. especially when you're on a long and flat road. 
There are however pet peeves about the S5, which I felt that Cervelo has not put in enough efforts to be addressed. I am left wondering, why after all that engineering greatness have they left doors open to be slammed on their faces? Pet Peeve number one.. the paint job. Its HORRIBLE!! And that's on my top tube... just glancing at it from an angle from the front, one could see two uneven lines, the stupid thing is.. it appears on the left side but not on the right side?! I guess they'd want to say, this is because its hand painted ? (yeah right, by some child laborer stuck in some china factory?) and the other issue that I had, and which also affected many other S5 owners, was the fact the the S12 seatpost that came stock with the S5, does not take in oval shaped rails... so if you have found your one and only true love saddle, that will save your jewels from all that pain and it has oval rails.. too bad! Cervelo could have very easily produced and designed the saddle clamp very differently or offer different designs for the various shaped saddle rails out there. Even Ritchey One-Bolt seatpost have different clamp size for different rail sizes. 
Pet Peeves aside, the S5 has proven itself with numerous stage wins and although will not win any prizes on the looks department, it has however won many many hearts over. Mine included.


----------



## Tupelo

Looks of the S5 are either hit or miss for the beholder. When I saw the S5 in pictures it never excited me, but then seeing it in person I liked the looks. It is definitely form following function. I was on a ride by myself and ended up riding with some stranger. He looked at my bike said, damn that S5 is so much better looking on the road than in the shop. He kept drooling over it as we were riding along and he was on a brand new Tarmac (?). I've done 2 upgrades to my Team model: Enve SS 3.4 clinchers and a Rotor stem. Love the bike and have absolutely no regrets. It's fast.


----------

